# exploding bulb!!!



## dunkyg (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi folks, this morning after feeding my chameleon i walked away from his cage and i hear what sounded like a gunshot behind me, i :censor: myself. On further examination, i found his night time bulb (exo terra 100w infrared) had exploded. there was wee shards of red glass all over his tank!!! NOT happy about this at all. What if i hadnt been there to pick it all up and he'd inadvertantly eaten a bit??? Has this ever happened to anyone else??

GRRRRRR:cussing::cussing::cussing:


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

I've had it happen with a normal R80 spotlamp i used for my yemen that i put in when my UVA one blew ( not literally like this one ) and needed heat until i went to the reptile shop the next day, but it did blow after i'd just misted the vivarium. I think some moisture got onto the top of the bulb and where it created a cool spot. The glass exploded.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

I've done a bit of digging on this subject and bulbs that are dirty or have water / calcium marks on them could create "hot spots" on the glass which could also make the lamp explode.
I guess the message is, Keep moisture away and keep the lamp as clean as possible.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

my last basking bulb i managed to catch while i was cleaning my viv, it didn't explode but it did crack i thought oh...need to get a replacement, went to get another(as it was i didn't have any but thats a different story) and it had "leaked" the argon or whatever is inside them so kinda greatful it did that apposed to going bang lol.

so yeah, liquid + hot bulb = bye bye bulb (

hopefully your lil guy is alright!


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

As above..... The bulbs get red hot, any cold contact would cause them to blow, keep them clean and avoid any form of contact with anything!


----------

